# Uber/UE, expert of the brainwash



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone know the definition of brain-wash ? How can one find out, i wonder ? hmmmmm ?

Badges, star ratings, compliments, bad reviews, fake reviews, fake rides thats Uber / UE for you. 

Everyone is fair game.Their competitors, partner-drivers, riders, restaurant owners, employees, govt officials even celebrities.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

I think you've got some sort of legitimate beef but you're having trouble articulating it, you're just coming across as some sort of flat earth retaard.
Uber in all of its forms is a scam to be sure but brain washing?, its not Scientology dude, they aint the ****in moonies.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Anyone know the definition of brain-wash ?


I'm guessin' you're there already?


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Get it washed at IMO for $8


----------

